# Indian Lake Tackle Show & Sale



## gwdomi (Jan 1, 2013)

3rd Annual Indian Lake Fishing Tackle Show & Sale
Saturday March 7, 2015 8am-4pm
Lakeview Senior Citizen Center
480 Lake St.
Lakeview OHIO 
Buy, Sale Trade/ New, Used, Vintage 
Antique Fishing Tackle
Free Admission & Parking 
Call or email Gary Domi to reserve a table
937 205-0206
6' Tables $20. ea


----------



## TrapperSanta (Jan 26, 2015)

How has the turnout for this been in the past. I am planning on going but I am curious as to the amount of traders.


----------



## gwdomi (Jan 1, 2013)

Turnout has been great. Last year we had 783 people through the door.
We expect more this year.
We have 20 dearlers & 38 tables.
Food will be availble this year also. 
Thanks, Gary Domi


----------



## TrapperSanta (Jan 26, 2015)

Sounds like a good time. Hope the weather holds out so I can get there.


----------



## TrapperSanta (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice swap meet. Will return again next year.


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Anybody herd if they are having the tackle show this year? If so has a date been set???


----------



## TrapperSanta (Jan 26, 2015)

Search4eyes said:


> Anybody herd if they are having the tackle show this year? If so has a date been set???


I hope they have it again. Maybe they will post about it soon.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

TrapperSanta said:


> I hope they have it again. Maybe they will post about it soon.


Have they set a date for the show yet?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Gary Domi listed it in another website,so here's a C&P from it:

4th Annual Indian Lake Fishing Tackle Show & Sale 
Saturday March 5, 2016 
490 Lake St. 
Lakeview Oh 
Young at Heart Senior Citizens Center 
8am -4 pm

BTW: Address a hair different from the 3rd annual listing but sounds like the same place.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

saugmon said:


> Gary Domi listed it in another website,so here's a C&P from it:
> 
> 4th Annual Indian Lake Fishing Tackle Show & Sale
> Saturday March 5, 2016
> ...


Thank you


----------



## TrapperSanta (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks. I will try and make the trip.


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

Have never made it there, is there much saugeye tackle or mostly bass tackle?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

If the same vendors show up,there will be tons of used cranks and some new still in boxes. Usually tons of rapalas and storm cranks with good prices. A couple guys put their used cranks on foam boards and have stacks of them.I never saw much on vibees.Big baits too.Some rods,reels,and other gear.Lots of tackeboxes and cardboard boxes to dig through..

I usually look for particular cranks like discontinued bombers and bandits.I'm into flickershads now and usually not many of them for sale there in the past. I gotta work saturday and may get lucky to get there by 3:30 p.m. but they'll probably be packing it up by then.


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

I went to this show. It was great!!!!! Do they have this anywhere else? Or just a one day a year deal.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Usually 1 day only. I couldn't make it this time. If you're into cranks,this is the show to go to!


----------

